# Son Gokū, Kurama: A Beast By Any Other Name...



## everies (Dec 26, 2011)

So Son Goku hah? 

My money on the the Seven Tails being named Seru (Cell).


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 26, 2011)

I lol'd hard at Son Goku


----------



## zeheero1982 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Son Goku, Kurama: A Beast By Any Other Name...*

discuss......Kurama.....


----------



## SilenceOz (Dec 26, 2011)

Not as bad as Son Goku


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

Kurama makes sense, Son Goku doesn't. So6P must've been an a avid manga reader.


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 26, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Kurama makes sense, Son Goku doesn't. So6P must've been an a avid manga reader.



It makes perfect sense.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

Seven tails will be called Mugen from Samurai Champloo.



SilenceOz said:


> Why lock? The chapter is out


cynicism


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 26, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Son Goku doesn't..



Son Goku is known as the monkey king in journey to the west


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

Okay, you guys have me beat. I give up.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 26, 2011)

Finally Kyuubi reveals his true name, Kurama!


----------



## Gortef (Dec 26, 2011)

An Ape Sage King called Son Goku, haha. Great homage to DB and Toriyama.

I wonder too if the names of the other Beasts are also homages to some series/characters.


----------



## Blackberry90 (Dec 26, 2011)

XD I really liked the names. Kurama and Son Goku...I think they fit XD

I was laughing like crazy though.


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 26, 2011)

I always knew the Kyuubi had a name. It's about time we learned it.


----------



## UchihaMikoto (Dec 26, 2011)

Like posters have already saaaid, Son Goku traces back to Chinese myth/folklore, specifically  (also called _Monkey_ in some translations).

Kurama, on the other hand, likely refers to the "tengu" demons of .


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 26, 2011)

Gortef said:


> An Ape Sage King called Son Goku, haha.* Great homage to DB and Toriyama.*
> 
> I wonder too if the names of the other Beasts are also homages to some series/characters.



You mean Journey to the west.


----------



## auem (Dec 26, 2011)

not bad name,but neither a badass one..


----------



## Ichiurto (Dec 26, 2011)

Reading about Mount Kurama, I think it's obvious what's going to happen.

Naruto, it's going to be revealed, is the true reincarnation of Rikkudo Sennin.

The Original Rikkudo gave the 9 Great Creatures names, Naruto will give them a purpose. Basically, Naruto won't hold them hostage like others have tried (Including those with good intentions like the 1st, Mito, Kushina etc.)

This chapter also leaves me thinking one of two things regarding Juubi:

It's never coming back. Ever. Given that the Beasts (Kinda feels weird calling them that now) are now being developed with their own personality, names etc. I doubt Kishimoto will undo all that and turn them into one giant, super hateful monster.

Or, if he does, it's likely Naruto (Being the reincarnated Rikkudo) will rip the Juubi apart again, and free the Nine.

--------

Anyone wanna guess which Beast is actually going along with Tobi? My bets are on Shukaku. He's sealed inside Tobi (I'm guessing, because this is the perfect opportunity to get all the tailed-beasts some development), which is how Tobi was able to subjugate the tailed beasts. Shukaku is actually free inside Tobi though, not leashed. He probably wants to be reformed back into Juubi, and most likely has a tail complex.

Kyuubi will convert him back to the good side by acknowledging and apologizing for bulling him. This will give Naruto a back-door in defeating Tobi. Shukaku will do something and weaken Tobi momentarily, allowing Naruto to land a good size blow, knocking off his mask and causing him to have to retreat.


----------



## Rama (Dec 26, 2011)

so Kurama.... yeah its an okay name, Ill call him Kurama from now own and Kurama Chakra Mode sound cool too.


----------



## vered (Dec 26, 2011)

Kurama is a nice name and fits perfectly.
son goku is expected.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Dec 26, 2011)

UchihaMikoto said:


> Like posters have already saaaid, Son Goku traces back to Chinese myth/folklore, specifically  (also called _Monkey_ in some translations).
> 
> *Kurama, on the other hand, likely refers to the "tengu" demons of .*



King of Tengu? Sasuke, Uchiha Shrine and Susano'o?



Their ties are becoming even closer.


----------



## Melodie (Dec 26, 2011)

it's okay,but i laughed badly when i saw Yonbi's Name


----------



## titantron91 (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess 
Sanbi's name will be Sa Gojo... the water demon in journey to the west
Hachibi will be Gyumaoh... the ox demon in J2tW
Nibi will be Kirara from InuYasha, or Kasha, a corpsestealing cat
Rokubi will be Sazae... a turban snail demon
Gobi will be Sagari... a horse spirit
Nanabi will be Hyoga... an insect demon in InuYasha


----------



## UchihaMikoto (Dec 26, 2011)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> King of Tengu? Sasuke, Uchiha Shrine and Susano'o?
> 
> 
> 
> Their ties are becoming even closer.



Haha right? Interestingly enough:  is an old play based on myth/folklore that reflects a slightly Miltonian "demons have their reasons too" attitude. Substitute Kurama for Sōjōbō, Naruto for Minamoto no Yoshitsune and Iruka for Ushiwaka, you have the makings of the manga. Additionally, the 's  with the  reflects Senjuu vs Uchiha a bit too.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 26, 2011)

SilenceOz said:


> Not as bad as Son Goku



When I heard son Goku, I was disgusted really.

Kurama is ok.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Dec 26, 2011)

A little bit unexpected but nice nonetheless, I guess it fits.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 26, 2011)

Rokubi's name will be Piccolo or Nail


----------



## DemongGodOfChaos (Dec 26, 2011)

Lol, YuYuHakusho Reference as well, with it's own fox demon named Kurama.


----------



## Brickhunt (Dec 26, 2011)

ITT: People thinking Kishi is referencing other anime, and not chinese and japanese mythology and literature.


----------



## truetomyself (Dec 26, 2011)

Kishi should've named the monkey "Luffy".


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 26, 2011)

I immediately thought of YYH too when I heard Kurama. It makes sense, they're both fox demons... Son Goku got me though. I understood Goku, but didn't get the Son part.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> ITT: People thinking Kishi is referencing other anime, and not chinese and japanese mythology and literature.


That's only because said anime is doing the refering to chinese mythology and literature. 

Also, not everyone is walking encyclopedia and so people will just compare it with what they know.

It's not dumb, it's called human nature.


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Kurama makes sense, Son Goku doesn't. So6P must've been an a avid manga reader.



#lol at you thinking Son Goku started with Dragonball; although, I believe this was as a homage to that great manga.


----------



## Blackberry90 (Dec 26, 2011)

Tenyume Kasumi said:


> *I immediately thought of YYH too when I heard Kurama. It makes sense, they're both fox demons*... Son Goku got me though. I understood Goku, but didn't get the Son part.



Makes me wonder if Kyuubi and the other beasts have humanoid forms.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Dec 26, 2011)

People here have to look further in Japanese mythology before jumping to wrong conclusions, for Naruto is mostly based in such mythology. I was googling the name Kurama in Japanese mythology and this is one of the many things I've found:

*When Japanese hear the word “Kurama,” most of us imagine “Kurama-Tengu.” “Tengu” is a long-nosed Japanese goblin, and it is said that Tengu have great spiritual power. According to legend, the Kurama-Tengu helped a boy named Ushiwakamaru, who later became Yoshitsune Minamoto, by teaching him how to use a sword well. There is also an interesting myth at Kurama. About 6,500,000 years ago, a Japanese god who is called “Maou” came to Kurama from the planet Venus. It is said that he would create and destroy everything. The spot where the god arrived on Earth is called “Oku-no-inn-maouden.” As you can see, Kurama has many interesting stories and mysteries.*

In a nutshell


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Dec 26, 2011)

I had a look for Kurama to see who it was besides the guy from Yu Yu Hakusho but that's all I could find  Son Goku makes sense, the whole Yonbi being Son Goku makes sense, isn't he often depicted with that thing on his head in other media? and I suppose having four tails could be a reference to Goku's prized 4-stair DragonBall


----------



## Oahgneg (Dec 26, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> ITT: People thinking Kishi is referencing other anime, and not chinese and japanese mythology and literature.



There are other mythlogical monkeys to reference besides the ones already used/trademarked by other anime e.g. Haruman


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 26, 2011)

Blackberry90 said:


> Makes me wonder if Kyuubi and the other beasts have humanoid forms.



Nah, their Jinchuurikis are close enough as their human forms.


----------



## Ghost14 (Dec 26, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> That's only because said anime is doing the refering to chinese mythology and literature.
> 
> Also, not everyone is walking encyclopedia and so people will just compare it with what they know.
> 
> It's not *dumb*, it's called *human nature.*




I'm pretty sure that those two things are synonymous with one another.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

Ghost14 said:


> I'm pretty sure that those two things are synonymous with one another.


My neurologist would say otherwise.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 26, 2011)

Melodie said:


> it's okay,but i laughed badly when i saw Yonbi's Name



super saiyan flashed before my eyes when i read that page



Blackberry90 said:


> Makes me wonder if Kyuubi and the other beasts have humanoid forms.



I don't think so. It would be stupid imo

_Learn how to edit your posts, please! -*SaiST*_


----------



## Achilles (Dec 26, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> ITT: People thinking Kishi is referencing other anime, and not chinese and japanese mythology and literature.



Could be both. His host is a bearded older guy named Roshi after all.


----------



## Corax (Dec 26, 2011)

Well Son Goku is the main hero of Journey to the west. Kin and Gin are also from this story.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Dec 26, 2011)

​
Naruto final form when he will merge with Kyuubi/Kurama (shitty kurama photoshop ).
Red/Orange long hair , blue eyes , and fox ears


----------



## Shikamaru Nara (Dec 26, 2011)

Guys you have to see the little tricks Kishi is using.Of course the Yonbis name is Son Goku.Look at the other Jinchu from the same village.

Tailed Beast: *Go*bi  Jinchuuriki: *Han*

See a pattern here?


----------



## Taijukage (Dec 26, 2011)

*Kurama*

pretty badass name. i always thought it was weird they didnt have names. calling him "fox" gets tiresome. he's not mindless. we've known this since naruto first met him and kyuubi gave him chakra. i wonder what 8 tails name is. probably "WEEEEE".


----------



## Kiss (Dec 26, 2011)

I would't be surprised.


----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2011)

I can live with this name for the Kyuubi.


----------



## Kiss (Dec 26, 2011)

I like the name.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Dec 26, 2011)

Should have called it Oozaru.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

Kurama name is best bijuu name.



Taijukage said:


> i wonder what 8 tails name is. probably "WEEEEE".


 You make me laugh.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 26, 2011)

Kurama based on the YuYu Hakusho best character Kurama!


----------



## Mochi (Dec 26, 2011)

Does anybody know what Kurama means?


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

Merrymaus said:


> Does anybody know what Kurama means?


We talked about that in the new discussion thread: the convo thread.

It litereally means "demon fox".


----------



## Jizznificent (Dec 26, 2011)

me gusta.


----------



## Taijukage (Dec 26, 2011)

> lol at you thinking Son Goku started with Dragonball; although, I believe this was as a homage to that great manga.


well dragon ball was originally a parody of journey to the west. 

question: why didnt eight tails ever tell bee his name? or maybe he did and didnt like it so bee called him eight tails.


----------



## narutored23 (Dec 26, 2011)

*lol son goku*

I couldn't even get it out of my head that he actually reminded me of the real goku from dbz, kishi and another one of his dbz reference


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 26, 2011)

meh, call me ignorant but whenever I hear kurama I think


----------



## hitokugutsu (Dec 26, 2011)

Now we have Kurama, Son Goku & Shukaku

Next chapter name of 8 tails!! It better be some bad-ass name like Ice Cube.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 26, 2011)

And the Three Tails will be named Ao or Leonardo. 

I'm kind of curious of what the Dolphin Horses name could possible be.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 26, 2011)

The 3 tails will be Genbu. Almost for sure.
They all seems to have the names of gods and monsters of oriental leyends.


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 26, 2011)

wow Kyuubi's name just made me like him way more now xD


Hiei and Kurama were my fave characters in Yu Yu Hakusho, go figure.

Sasuke and Naruto, Hiei and Kurama? huh.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 26, 2011)

Hory Shet! A sticky! 


I liked the Bijuu getting names this chapter. It gave them an extra dimension.

Enjoy your fanfiction.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 26, 2011)

I liked both Son and Kurama, although I have trouble remembering Kurama : D


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 26, 2011)

I remember Kurama fine - a little too well. Actually, I keep thinking of Yoshihiro Togashi's Kurama rather than Kishimoto's Kurama. It's difficult for me to associate xD

Love the sticky.


----------



## Taijukage (Dec 26, 2011)

> An Ape Sage King called Son Goku, haha. Great homage to DB and Toriyama.


people called goku arent limited to DB alone. i think a ape/monkey king is more a sun wukong homage since thats what sun wukong was.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 26, 2011)

WhitefangFlash said:


> Rokubi's name will be Piccolo or Nail



Nah, It will likely be Vegeta and see the rage from the guys in this forum 

Kishi once again showing his DBZ fanboyism.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 26, 2011)

*I thought it was a prank when i read SON GOKU.*

The only reason i can think for that name is because when goku transforms he becomes Oozaru (great ape) thats why the 4 tailed beast is named after him lol

Son Goku haha


----------



## Yuna (Dec 26, 2011)

Not sure if ignorant or just a troll. Son Goku (Chinese: "Sun Wukong", Vietnamese: "T?n Ngộ Kh?ng") is a main character in the famous Chinese epic novel "Journey to the West", written in the 16th century. Son Goku, the Dragonball character, was based on him (in fact the entire first couple of arcs of the Dragonball manga is highly influenced by Journey to the West).


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 26, 2011)

Kurama actually makes sense but I laughed at Son Goku, all I pictured was a Super Saiyan Ape


----------



## Skeith (Dec 26, 2011)

Dragon Ball does not own the name Son Goku.


I say it ignorant Yuna.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 26, 2011)

Not actually, Son Goku is a character from the centuries old story 'Journey to the West'.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 26, 2011)

I just laughed because he looks like a giant Super Saiyan version of Gohan in ape mode :sanji


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 26, 2011)

Glad we are getting names for the Bijuu(I think Ichibi was the only one until now, assuming "Shukaku" is his real name).

I can already see people bringing up Dragon Ball Z with Son Goku, I'm just going to go off of what Naruto wikia has:


> The design of Son Goku is a combination of a gorilla and the Ōzaru from Dragon Ball. The horns on its forehead are modelled after the diadem worn by Sun Wukong from the classic Chinese novel Journey to the West, the character that Goku who could also transform into an ape was based on.[4] And his name Son Goku is directly inspire from Sun Wukong.



Kishi does like Dragon Ball Z and is an inspiration to him I think, he also uses other inspiration from other myths and that. 

Kurama is an interesting name, going to take some time getting used to though.

I hope the rest get names, and their personalities are shown.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 26, 2011)

In the Artbook, Kishi admitted to basing the idea for Yonbi and Roshi on the characters from Dragonball, however, they are also tied to the original legends.

Same goes for Kurama.


----------



## OneHitKill (Dec 26, 2011)

*Four Tails Tribute to DB*

The name of the Four Tails is "Son Goku" 

His Jin is named "Roshi"

Four Tails is the king of apes

THE NUMBER FOUR! Goku's most important item (Four Star Dragonball)

Now shut up with that Journey to the West crap. This was a tribute to DB 

Imma say it again, I'm a motherfucking genius :sanji


----------



## Gortef (Dec 26, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Gortef said:
> 
> 
> > An Ape Sage King called Son Goku, haha. Great homage to DB and Toriyama.
> ...



Or both. That could be the case too...


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 26, 2011)

@OneHitKill

 Now we need Bijus with the names of Krillin and Yamcha, of course in the Part I they were cool before they turned into failures.


----------



## FearTear (Dec 26, 2011)

*Kyuubi or Kurama*

Which way do you call the fox from now on?

Personally, I still prefer Kyuubi.


----------



## Yuna (Dec 26, 2011)

I would never call it Kumara. What an awful, awful name. Seriously, whoever came up with that should be shot.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 26, 2011)

It's *Kurama.*

I approve of both.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Dec 26, 2011)

I prefer to call them by their actual name(Regardless if I think the name is good or not, I have no problem with "Kumara" though). So I'll be calling him "Kumara" from now on.


----------



## Appleofeden (Dec 26, 2011)

It's strange that we r just learning that all bijuu have names. Why doesn't B ever call the 8T by his name? B always refers to him as Hachibi.


----------



## Chibason (Dec 26, 2011)

Kumara 

It's Kurama, and this is what I intend to call him from now on.


----------



## Coldhands (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll call him Kurama, it's his real name.


----------



## Octavian (Dec 26, 2011)

kurama...

although son goku is my favorite for obvious reasons


----------



## Yuna (Dec 26, 2011)

OneHitKill said:


> Now shut up with that Journey to the West crap. This was a tribute to DB


Or, you know, both? Son Goku is clearly wearing Son Goku's (Sun Wukong) diadem.

I never said Son Goku (the Bijuu) wasn't at least partially based off of Son Goku (the Saiyan). I ridiculed someone for claiming there was no other possible way for Son Goku (the Bijuu) to have been named after someone other than Son Goku (the Saiyan).

It's clearly a combination of *both*. Ape king, diadem + the stuff you mentioned. It's both.


----------



## Crona (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm used to Kyuubi. So I'll stick with that, and besides its more original.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll do a transition, keep calling it Kyuubi and pop in a "Kurama" now and then, until everyone knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Louchan (Dec 26, 2011)

There aren't enough facepalm reaction pictures on the entire Internet for all these people thinking Son Goku is some kind of reference to DBZ.


----------



## Prototype (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll try to call him Kurama from now on, though it'll be difficult because of how accustomed I am to calling him Kyūbi. As for Son Goku, there's a chance I may forget over time.


----------



## mayumi (Dec 26, 2011)

kurama comes easy if you watched or read YYH.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 26, 2011)

Louchan said:


> There aren't enough facepalm reaction pictures on the entire Internet for all these people thinking Son Goku is some kind of reference to DBZ.


Because there's not a chance that it's a reference to both?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Dec 26, 2011)

I liked both name and now I can use the real name of the fox instead of the generic Kyuubi.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't be surprised if the Gobi is named Ichigo. Which would give a nice anime and manga character theme for Biju names.

Although we haven't seen anymore Shukaku anywhere.



Appleofeden said:


> It's strange that we r just learning that all bijuu have names. Why doesn't B ever call the 8T by his name? B always refers to him as Hachibi.


I'm wondering that too, though I should correct, it's Hachibi-Sama.

Hopefully to gain the Biju's support next week he'll start asking them their names.


Violet Haze said:


> I'm used to Kyuubi. So I'll stick with that, and besides its more original.


Actually it's more generic. You're calling it Nine Tails. That could be any full grown Kitsune in all of history including how many Pokemon?


Louchan said:


> There aren't enough facepalm reaction pictures on the entire Internet for all these people thinking Son Goku is some kind of reference to DBZ.


One goes to you. It was clearly explained in the art book that it is a tribute to the Oozaru form. 

You can't reference Dragon Ball and Journey to the West separately with a Monkey named Son Goku. It's both simultaneously.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 26, 2011)

UchihaMikoto said:


> Kurama, on the other hand, likely refers to the "tengu" demons of .



I think most are going to go with the YYH character who was a demon fox and controlled plants....and Naruto in KCM has an effect on plant life...hmmm....Mokuton for Naruto?




X Itachi X said:


> Should have called it Oozaru.



Better yet....Nappa


----------



## fromashesrise (Dec 26, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> ITT: People thinking Kishi is referencing other anime, and not chinese and japanese mythology and literature.



It disgusts me that people on this board are such weeaboos to not realize this and think the world revolves around anime/manga.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 26, 2011)

The Big G said:


> I think most are going to go with the YYH character who was a demon fox and controlled plants....and Naruto in KCM has an effect on plant life...hmmm....Mokuton for Naruto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, ...Goddammit Nappa.


----------



## andrea (Dec 26, 2011)

Giving them names is a nice touch although I'm not gonna start calling Kyuubi Kurama now...


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 26, 2011)

fromashesrise said:


> It disgusts me that people on this board are such weeaboos to not realize this and think the world revolves around anime/manga.


Does this make Kishi a "weeaboo"?
From the Artbook:





FFLN said:


> *Roushi:*
> Four-tails
> The Hidden Rock Village
> 
> The concept for this bijuu was a gorilla... and also Son Goku's monkey from Dragonball. While the horns wrapping around the forehead are supposed to be like the Chinese Son Goku's halo(?). I just combined all of that together. It shoots lava from its mouth.


----------



## fromashesrise (Dec 26, 2011)

Snow Miser said:


> Does this make Kishi a "weeaboo"?
> From the Artbook:



No, because it's one thing to be inspired by other animes/mangas, and it's common knowledge that Kishimoto a fan of Toriyama. In fact, I am sure that both Kurama and Son Goku are references to BOTH their anime/manga and mythological counterparts. After all, this chapter was about remembering/inheriting names. 

However, let's be real, it's kind of sickening how many people are erupting in this thread over this, having no idea that Journey To The West has been referenced countless times, way before Dragonball and way after Dragonball -- as if the world revolves around Japanese pop culture from only the last 15-20 years. What's more, Kishi is referencing DRAGONBALL and not DBZ, but these 15 year old kids probably never actually watched/read Dragonball.

Case-in-point: Kishimoto has made equally blatant Kurosawa references ("Mifune" and his sword are a reference to both Kurosawa himself and Toshiro Mifune - the actor that stared in most of Kurosawa's films) throughout Naruto as well but the weebs who say "hurr durr I laughed hard, Kishi must be a manga reader... should name the other bijuu (^_^ am i kawaii or wat guys? I refuse to say "tailed beasts" because I respect Nippon teehee) Nail, Piccolo etc" wouldn't be able to pick up on that of course since Kurosawa films are not manga or anime and clearly that's the only thing that ever came out of Japan!

They are weeaboos, and dare I say, a cancer to this series. If that's a ban-able offense, so be it. I don't apologize for the truth.


----------



## AceBizzle (Dec 26, 2011)

mayumi said:


> kurama comes easy if you watched or read YYH.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll call the Yonbi as he told Naruto to call him, Son.

And I think I will struggle a bit with Kyuubi's new name...



Klue said:


> #lol at you thinking Son Goku started with Dragonball; although, I believe this was as a homage to that great manga.



Me too. But I wasn't aware that the name Son Goku was also related to the Journey to the West folktale.

This arc sure is kinda filled with that story's elements.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> meh, call me ignorant but whenever I hear kurama I think



Same here. 



UltimateDeadpool said:


> I'll do a transition, keep calling it Kyuubi and pop in a "Kurama" now and then, until everyone knows what I'm talking about.



I think I also will do this for a while.


----------



## ScienceFiction (Dec 26, 2011)

*At first I thought Son Goku...*

At first I thought Rikudou's name was Son Goku and I automatically imagined Kishi trying to do some kinda fan-fic spin-off of DBZ where Goku's legacy is revealed in the generation after...I mean, that would've been cool. It would explain why he created a moon! And how Rikudou was the O.G. of chakra


----------



## Loltoomuch (Dec 26, 2011)

Kurama reminds me of yuyu hakusho so i like that name more. but i'll probably still keep using Kyuubi cause it just feel better since i am so much more familiar with it.


----------



## SakuraCa (Dec 26, 2011)

To find a south-east asian who doesn't know about Journey to the West is like finding an American who doesn't know about Mickey mouse. In both cases very unlikely, however that being said, it is very obvious that Naruto is heavily influenced by DB and so Yonbi is likely influenced by both, the monkey king in the Journey to the West and DB's Son Goku.


----------



## Taijukage (Dec 26, 2011)

> of course in the Part I they were cool before they turned into failures.


how were they failures? more like they simply 



> Now shut up with that Journey to the West crap. This was a tribute to DB


lol which in turn is a tribute to JttW. 



> It's strange that we r just learning that all bijuu have names. Why doesn't B ever call the 8T by his name? B always refers to him as Hachibi.


because his name is "WEEEE" and bee doesnt want to call him that. 



> Son Goku (the Saiyan)


if we are gonna insist on calling people by their real names, shouldnt you be saying kakarotto?


----------



## eyeknockout (Dec 26, 2011)

I see pieces of bleach and dragon ball Z in this

Son goku is the giant monkey (saiyans), and learning their names make you stronger (zanpaktou)


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess some people here have no fucking idea, who Son Goku was


----------



## Swagger Wagon (Dec 26, 2011)

I let out a big d'aww when I saw Kurama.
I love it


----------



## .access timeco. (Dec 26, 2011)

Just to be sure, is there any reference linking the name Kurama to a demon nine-tailed fox in mythology or literature besides YuYu Hakusho? If not, then I suppose Kishimoto was actually trying to refer to the other animes this chapter (with Son being intended to be a homage more to DB's Son Goku than JotW's Son Wukong).

If there is no Fox=>Kurama in the literature/myths aside from YYH, then I am really curious about what the other Biju names will be, assuming this will become a theme for their names (although... Shukaku?).


----------



## fromashesrise (Dec 26, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> Just to be sure, is there any reference linking the name Kurama to a demon nine-tailed fox in mythology or literature besides YuYu Hakusho? If not, then I suppose Kishimoto was actually trying to refer to the other animes this chapter (with Son being intended to be a homage more to DB's Son Goku than JotW's Son Wukong).
> 
> If there is no Fox=>Kurama in the literature/myths aside from YYH, then I am really curious about what the other Biju names will be, assuming this will become a theme for their names (although... Shukaku?).



Someone already mentioned that Kurama refers the demons of: 


Kurama literally translates to "demon fox." Again, there's more to life than manga and anime...


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Dec 26, 2011)

.access timeco. said:


> Just to be sure, is there any reference linking the name Kurama to a demon nine-tailed fox in mythology or literature besides YuYu Hakusho? If not, then I suppose Kishimoto was actually trying to refer to the other animes this chapter (with Son being intended to be a homage more to DB's Son Goku than JotW's Son Wukong).
> 
> If there is no Fox=>Kurama in the literature/myths aside from YYH, then I am really curious about what the other Biju names will be, assuming this will become a theme for their names (although... Shukaku?).



In a nutshell


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 26, 2011)

My reaction when I saw the Son Goku name in Naruto.


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2011)

SakuraCa said:


> To find a south-east asian who doesn't know about Journey to the West is like finding an American who doesn't know about Mickey mouse. In both cases very unlikely, however that being said, it is very obvious that Naruto is heavily influenced by DB and so Yonbi is likely influenced by both, the monkey king in the Journey to the West and DB's Son Goku.



Indeed.

Yonbi's connection to DragonBall's Goku and Journey of the West, was stated in the last Fanbook.


----------



## Taijukage (Dec 26, 2011)

perucho1990 said:


> My reaction when I saw the Son Goku name in Naruto.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 26, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> that was terrible. japanese version or kai any day.



Thats why its remembered by a lot of DBZ fans in the US.
Most of the Old Funi Dub.

"The Balls are Inert"
Falcouner's music.
Linda Young as Freeza.
Fat Buu's voice.
Season 3.
Etc.


----------



## vjpowell (Dec 26, 2011)

I like their names. I never thought of Goku when I first saw the monkey but it makes sense. I never would have thought Kurama as Kyuubi's real name. If this Kurama use any flower based attacks though, that is where his name becomes more interesting.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 26, 2011)

1.Kurama/kyuubi no youko's name is directly inspired by YuYu Hakusho's Youko Kurama. Togashi, the writer of YuYu Hakusho and HunterXHunter is like one of his best bros.


He even drew naruto for the 10th anniversary



As for the name Kurama, it actually means "stealthy horse/Dark horse", not DEMON FOX.
YOUKO, his surname means demon fox. Look at the kanji, not the phonetics.

You/ (means something like Faerie. A nature spirit)/Ko(Fox)
Kura/(is covered in shade, or blackness)/Ma(is the word for horse.)

Admittedly, Togashi said he pulled kurama's name right out of his ass, as he did for Hiei.
Just sounded good.


For son goku, Journey to the west is one of the four greatest chinese books ever made, along with romance of the three kingdoms,water margin, and dream of the red chamber.
He is a 500 year old character.


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 26, 2011)

I predict the Nibi's name will be Himari.


----------



## aiaco5 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey guys, you've forgotten that Kurama was also the name of the demon fox in Yu yu Hakusho! i think Kurama sticks very well to the Kyuubi, it kinda gives him and independent identity


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 26, 2011)

Edit the poll. It's not Kumara it's Kurama.


----------



## spiritmight (Dec 26, 2011)

Where did Kurama="Demon Fox" come from?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 26, 2011)

spiritmight said:


> Where did Kurama="Demon Fox" come from?



A poster from page 3 IIRC.
He is the only one who thinks that is what it means.
It does not.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 26, 2011)

wonder if it would be correct to address him as Kurama No Kyuubi


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 26, 2011)

Did anyone else love the "Tch..." panel? 

Link removed



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> wonder if it would be correct to address him as Kurama No Kyuubi



Kyuubi no Kurama actually.


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Did anyone else love the "Tch..." panel?
> 
> Link removed



Best panel for me.

Kyuubi was like: "Naruto, you're an idiot."


----------



## Olivia (Dec 26, 2011)

Is the One Tail's name Shukaku?


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Is the One Tail's name Shukaku?



Ichibi no Shukaku!

Looks that way.


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

Notice how Kyuubi is actually enjoying all this

I mean, his smile is a gentle one, not a smirk of the asshole we are used to


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Dec 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Ichibi no Shukaku!
> 
> Looks that way.



It's actually
Shukaku, Ichibi no tanuki

Shukaku(Drunkard) is his name.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 26, 2011)

Ichibi no Shukaku.
Yonbi no Son Goku.
Kyuubi no Kurama.

6 Bijuus remain to be properly adressed witih their full names, Hachibi included.


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

Inb4 Hachibi being Lebron

Hachibi no Lebron


----------



## .access timeco. (Dec 26, 2011)

Now it's weird that B calls Hachibi like that instead of its real name


----------



## .access timeco. (Dec 26, 2011)

fromashesrise said:


> Someone already mentioned that Kurama refers the demons of:
> 
> 
> Kurama literally translates to "demon fox." Again, there's more to life than manga and anime...



I am well aware of the Mount Kurama, I asked if there was any relation between the name Kurama and a demon-tailed fox. Don't know if you noticed, but the Mount Kurama has nothing to do with it.

And, no, Kurama doesn't mean "demon fox".


----------



## Evil (Dec 26, 2011)

Derp, Kishi's ripping off saiyuki!


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Notice how Kyuubi is actually enjoying all this
> 
> I mean, his smile is a gentle one, not a smirk of the asshole we are used to



He didn't smirk or smile in any moment in this chapter.
Your inner fanfic fan is playing tricks on your mind.


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Kyuubi was serious the whole chapter. Your inner fanfic fan is playing with your mind.



I believe my observation to be accurate


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 26, 2011)

Ask anyone here. They'll say you're crazy.


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Ask anyone here. They'll say you're crazy.



Shut your mouth you hear me





I'm not crazy


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 26, 2011)

I'll make things right by repping you.


----------



## Fyuturistic (Dec 26, 2011)

*kurama yuyu hakusho and yonbi son goku *

I know kishi didn't name them such solely because each respective anime/manga had characters with these names but it makes me happy to see that I can relate kyuubi and yonbi to two of my favorite animes of all time. I thought it was a pretty interesting and fun decision to use mythology to give them these names and sorta tie them into legendary animes/mangas. I wonder if kishi liked yuyu hakusho though since I know he liked dbz. I just had to get out some of my appreciation for this chapter that is all


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

But seriously, he's showing o a softer side the past chapters

Smirks left an right


----------



## Kage (Dec 26, 2011)

"son goku" was typical. it was "kurama" that took me by surprise. makes me wonder what the others are called. and if bee and the eight tails are so close why doesn't he call him by his real name too?


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

Kage said:


> "son goku" was typical. it was "kurama" that took me by surprise. makes me wonder what the others are called. and if bee and the eight tails are so close why doesn't he call him by his real name too?



Ichibi is Shukaku of course


----------



## Klue (Dec 26, 2011)

Appleofeden said:


> It's strange that we r just learning that all bijuu have names. Why doesn't B ever call the 8T by his name? B always refers to him as Hachibi.



Ichibi no Shukaku, translates to: Shukaku of the One Tails.
Yonbi no Son Goku, translates to: Son Goku of the Four Tails.
Kyuubi no Kurama, translates to: Kurama of the Nine Tails.

We've known the One Tails' name for quite awhile now - assuming Kishi doesn't pull a fast one on us.




Nois said:


> Ichibi is Shukaku of course



I've been ninja-ed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2011)

I actually don't like the name development. 

I feel like an offhand comment from Tobi suddenly started a new Major Theme in the manga; it feels very forced and doesn't really fit in with anything else earlier than five chapters ago. 

I honestly never wondered if the Kyuubi had a name. I never cared. It's just another attempt at humanizing him so he can better be Naruto's friend and have the readers like him more. It's already working. I've been seeing a lot more people sympathizing with "Kurama" than I ever have with the Kyuubi, and it's not as if this is the first time we've heard that people abuse him.


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I actually don't like the name development.
> 
> I feel like an offhand comment from Tobi suddenly started a new Major Theme in the manga; it feels very forced and doesn't really fit in with anything else earlier than five chapters ago.
> 
> I honestly never wondered if the Kyuubi had a name. I never cared. It's just another attempt at humanizing him so he can better be Naruto's friend and have the readers like him more. It's already working. I've been seeing a lot more people sympathizing with "Kurama" than I ever have with the Kyuubi, and it's not as if this is the first time we've heard that people abuse him.


Your avy and sig also don't fit yet noone is picking at you, sour grapes

But tbh, I think where you're coming from with that. I think, however, that it's just a ploy for this entire theme of changing the world. NAruto gets to get interested with the bijuu like they were human beings, and then he's gonna be the "real" RS reincarnate.


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 26, 2011)

Kurama is a name that is going to take me a long time to get used to. It is going to be hard to keep calling him that after knowing him as Kyuubi for so long.
Son Goku is pretty much standard considering Journey to the west + Kishi's admiration for Akira Toriyama. Heck Roshi and Goku is a clear homage, even though both names precede Dragonball.


----------



## Kage (Dec 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ichibi is Shukaku of course



this old age makes me forgetful


----------



## Zerst?ren (Dec 26, 2011)

The tailed beasts having names changes completly what Tobi said about Rikudoui Sennin creating the beasts: he had it look like the only thing Rikudou wanted was protect the people from the 10 tails thus diving it into 9 tailed beasts before dying, although it might be like that, if they were named, Rikudou wanted to give some sort of humanity to the Bijuus, and not creating more masses of chakra that terrorize the earth, like the tailed beast was.

He ovbiously tried, and it was embeded tinto the bijuu's, but the world wanted then locked down.

Nice development.


----------



## titantron91 (Dec 26, 2011)

Klue said:


> Ichibi no Shukaku, translates to: Shukaku of the One Tails.
> Yonbi no Son Goku, translates to: Son Goku of the Four Tails.
> Kyuubi no Kurama, translates to: Kurama of the Nine Tails.
> 
> We've known the One Tails' name for quite awhile now - assuming Kishi doesn't pull a fast one on us.



I bet Nibi will be Kirara, the two-tailed fire cat in InuYasha
And Sanbi will be Sha Gojyo. the water demon in Saiyuki.

I wonder what the others are namned.


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

Kage said:


> this old age makes me forgetful



You and me man. you and me


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Your avy and sig also don't fit yet noone is picking at you, sour grapes
> 
> But tbh, I think where you're coming from with that. I think, however, that it's just a ploy for this entire theme of changing the world. NAruto gets to get interested with the bijuu like they were human beings, and then he's gonna be the "real" RS reincarnate.



I haven't changed my avy since I joined. It's never matched my sig. I've been very consistent in my failure to fit, unlike Kishi. 

That's exactly it. It's just a silly ploy that seems to be almost an afterthought. 

It also seems almost counter-intuitive given what we know of Madara. Recently we learned of the "power" of his name, and how whenever someone hears his name they essentially shit themselves. What's more powerful? "That Uchiha" or "Madara"? Obviously the latter. Now look at the Tailed Beasts. Say "The Kyuubi" and everyone is terrified. Say "Kurama" and everyone says "aww poor unloved foxy". Somehow over the years Madara's name has become an abstract dehumanization, meanwhile this chapter is suddenly showing us that naming does the exact opposite.


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> I haven't changed my avy since I joined. It's never matched my sig. I've been very consistent in my failure to fit, unlike Kishi.
> 
> That's exactly it. It's just a silly ploy that seems to be almost an afterthought.
> 
> It also seems almost counter-intuitive given what we know of Madara. Recently we learned of the "power" of his name, and how whenever someone hears his name they essentially shit themselves. What's more powerful? "That Uchiha" or "Madara"? Obviously the latter. Now look at the Tailed Beasts. Say "The Kyuubi" and everyone is terrified. Say "Kurama" and everyone says "aww poor unloved foxy". Somehow over the years Madara's name has become an abstract dehumanization, meanwhile this chapter is suddenly showing us that naming does the exact opposite.



I think you're missing the point. 

Madara made his name count for something terrible. HE, as you said it, dehumanized it.

BUT, he is a human being to begin with, so he had to work towards that dehumanization as a monster.

Now we've got a reflected situation with the bijuu. Their power had to be recognised from the start. They were big bad shit. They look scary and have scary shit stored up their tails. Not to mention they're big.

In the case of the bijuu, giving them a name makes them individuals, not monsters. It's giving them context other than "that fucking monster".

It's really the same just reflected. Madara, a human being, worked towards making his name feared, and you can do that [look at names such as Adolf...].
 To Madara/Tobi the name is a brand, makes him recognisable. To the bijuu, a name is an expression of acnowledgement.

The two are complementary AND similar if you look at it closely.


----------



## Kezone (Dec 26, 2011)

Money on one of the tailed beasts being named "Luffy". 

InuYasha perhaps? Kenshin?


----------



## Abanikochan (Dec 26, 2011)

titantron91 said:


> I bet Nibi will be Kirara, the two-tailed fire cat in InuYasha
> And Sanbi will be Sha Gojyo. the water demon in Saiyuki.
> 
> I wonder what the others are namned.



The Hachibi will be Gyumao (also the name of Chi Chi's father, the Ox king)?


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

KezoneShippuden said:


> Money on one of the tailed beasts being named "Luffy".
> 
> InuYasha perhaps? Kenshin?



Kenshin made my day


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 26, 2011)

I like Kumara


----------



## Ukoku (Dec 27, 2011)

Son Goku...Kurama...It's awesome that the bijuu have names, but it's gonna take some time to get used to.

It's kind of surreal seeing people type 'Kurama" when they're referring to Kyuubi.


----------



## Yuna (Dec 27, 2011)

Taijukage said:


> if we are gonna insist on calling people by their real names, shouldnt you be saying kakarotto?


Non-fans of Dragonball wouldn't know who Karakarott is. Also, in the future, when quoting someone, could you please name them? It's easier to keep track of who said what then.

For one thing, when I look through threads for replies to my posts, I look for people who've quoted me by looking for my own name.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 27, 2011)

Naming the Bijuu is just dumb. I'm not a fan of it.


----------



## Mima-sama (Dec 27, 2011)

I, for one, welcome our new named-bijuu overlords!
All glory to Kurama-sama!


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 27, 2011)

Mima-sama said:


> I, for one, welcome our new named-bijuu overlords!


I'd like to remind them that as a trusted TV personality, I can be helpful in rounding up others to toil in their underground sugar caves.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought naming the 9-Tails Kurama was a great touch and the Roshi/Goku thing was a great laugh, if nothing else. It pays homage to the earlier works that paved the way for Kishimoto to come through.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 27, 2011)

SON GOKU. KURAMA. I THOUGHT THAT WAS AWESOME.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 27, 2011)

Lot of weebos not knowing information what they so called a fan off, SOn Goku did not originate from Dragonball and neither did Kurama from  YYH. I understand it human nature to compare but simple ignorance of saying kishi is trolling or whatever is not.
I expected the beast will follow their myth counterparts in name and origin.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 27, 2011)

Name predictions for the remaining Bijuu:


Two-Tail: Ichigo
Three-Tail: Luffy
Five-Tail: Gon
Six-Tail: Allen
Seven-Tail: Tsuna
Eight-Tail: Toriko





Yes, I know Dragonball is not the origin of the name "Son Goku." I'm just trying to be funny.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 27, 2011)

Ryuzaki said:


> I like Kumara



It's *Kurama*


----------



## Forces (Dec 27, 2011)

UchihaMikoto said:


> Like posters have already saaaid, Son Goku traces back to Chinese myth/folklore, specifically  (also called _Monkey_ in some translations).
> 
> Kurama, on the other hand, likely refers to the "tengu" demons of .



Which is irrelevant because Kishi got the names from Dragonball and Yu Yu Hakusho.

I'm tired of seeing people say shit like: " Kishi didn't get it from Dragonball! Son Goku is from a chinese tale! "  It doesn't matter. Kishi obviously got it from Dragonball, a manga he's a fan of, even if Dragonball got it elsewhere. Jinchuuriki name = Roshi. That pretty much makes it so freaking obvious. Kurama is also a demon fox in Yu Yu Hakusho or something, and Yu Yu Hakusho is a manga from Kishi's best friend, Yoshihiro Togashi, so no he didn't get it from a myth.


----------



## chauronity (Dec 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> Inb4 Hachibi being Lebron
> 
> Hachibi no Lebron



More like _Hachibi no Jordan_.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 27, 2011)

He got it from both. Artbook says he combined the two tales. SaiST said so in a post in a thread that I can't be bothered tracking down. tbh those who were arguing against it being a DBZ reference were trying to be smart and failing.


----------



## Yuna (Dec 27, 2011)

Kaiokenred said:


> Which is irrelevant because Kishi got the names from Dragonball and Yu Yu Hakusho.


No he didn't. It's a shame your rep is sealed.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 27, 2011)

I, for one, think Kishi got the names from both the manga/animes of YYH and DBZ as well as Journey to the West and Mount Kurama. He probably settled for those names because all the factors from both anime and non-anime based inspirations were fairly fitting.

I mean, we have Kurama (Kyuubi), who can be a reference to Youko Kurama (YYH) since they're both fox demons as well as a reference to Mount Kurama (because we know Kishi's a sucker for Japanese mythology). Then there's Son Goku, who can be a reference to the one in Journey to the West (again, Kishi with his love for mythology) AND the one from DBZ as they're all based on monkeys. Not to mention that most of the mangaka of Kishi's generation (including Yoshihiro Togashi, creator of YYH) were fans of the Dragon Ball series. If you're a fan of YYH, you should notice that even Togashi tends to draw DBZ-esque characters in the background (especially the Dark Tournament arc).

So in short, I don't think their names were given based on just one factor alone.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> But seriously, he's showing o a softer side the past chapters
> 
> Smirks left an right



In the sense that it's been revealed that he actually has a heart and bears a grudge against the shinobi? Yes.

But he hasn't smirked even once.  And for the moment, he hasn't bended over to Naruto yet. Kishimoto made the process of his change better.



Kage said:


> "son goku" was typical. it was "kurama" that took me by surprise. makes me wonder what the others are called. and if bee and the eight tails are so close why doesn't he call him by his real name too?



Because Kishimoto only came up with the names idea now.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Dec 27, 2011)

So, which Bijuu will hold the name Vegeta?


----------



## FearTear (Dec 27, 2011)

KyuubiFan said:


> So, which Bijuu will hold the name Vegeta?



The over-ninethousand-tails, obviously


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Luiz said:


> In the sense that it's been revealed that he actually has a heart and bears a grudge against the shinobi? Yes.
> 
> But he hasn't smirked even once.  And for the moment, he hasn't bended over to Naruto yet. Kishimoto made the process of his change better.



Well, to me it just seems like he's already made his mind, but his pride gets in the way. Also, he probably doesn't want to seem weak and acts like that in front of the Hachibi and all the other guys.


----------



## WizzzeR (Dec 27, 2011)

Shukaku? i don't remember an Anime character which holds this name.

I wonder which one will be called by an Inuyasha character, looks like the 5 tails- sesshomaru no Gobi!

Nekomata is already a name, but she could be called Ichigo no nibi (Tokyo Mew Mew, not Bleach XD).

Sanbi should be i dunno... he looks like a pokemon, but since he is a turtle and a plant he could be Sanbi no Mudkip (it's undenyable the resemblence is uncanny)

Rokubi the six tails looks like a slug, but i if i were to name it i would call it Hedorah after the smog monster.

Nanabi looks like a bug, and is a very Digimonish looking thing, but Digimon is lame so lets call it after something Bleach- Mayuri no Nanabi.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ultimately...who really cares...?

Even if it is a homage to _Dragonball_, Akira Toriyama got it from the Chinese Tale and for all we know the creator of the tale got it from his best mate.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

WizzzeR said:


> Shukaku?* i don't remember an Anime character which holds this name.*
> 
> I wonder which one will be called by an Inuyasha character, looks like the 5 tails- sesshomaru no Gobi!
> 
> ...



Wait what?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 27, 2011)

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Luiz said:


> [SP][/SP]





inb4 Kyuubi is the pet fox of Konoha


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 27, 2011)

Just like the Hachibi is the Cloud's pet.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Dec 27, 2011)

He got it from both. The crown on his head, the name of his jutsu, and that sage king stuff came from journey to the west alone though. The name of his jin and being a giant gorilla thing came from dbz.


----------



## takL (Dec 27, 2011)

judging from the kanji in ohanas script 九喇嘛, its more like kulama than kurama. 九(nine)+ 喇嘛 (lama as in dalai-lama). i think i call it 9lama.

go(5)ku says he's BienO(beautiful monkey king) of suirendo(water curtain cave), the surname 'son' was given from a sage(does this make rikudoh sage's name subodai(/Subhutti?)?)  
and claims to be seitentaisei(the saint as great as heaven) just like son goku of Journey to the West.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

takL said:


> judging from the kanji in ohanas script 九喇嘛, its more like kulama than kurama. 九(nine) 喇嘛 lama as in dalrai-lama. i think i call it 9lama.
> 
> go(5)ku says he's BienO(beautiful monkey king) of suirendo(water curtain cave), the surname 'son' was given from a sage(does this make rikudoh sage's name subodai(/Subhutti?)?)
> and claims saitentaisei(the saint as great as heaven) just like son goku of Journey to the West.



So the bijuu are actually sages or something

Maybe they all were human beings and then RS bound portions of the juubi to their souls?

Shukaku was said to be a desert monk


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 27, 2011)

> judging from the kanji in ohanas script 九喇嘛, its more like kulama than kurama. 九(nine)+ 喇嘛 (lama as in dalai-lama). i think i call it 9lama.



That isn't new. Many names from Japanese are spelled with L instead of R, but the way you actually say it is using the latter.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Luiz said:


> That isn't new. Many names from Japanese are spelled with L instead of R, but the way you actually say it is using the latter.



That's because the Japanese language has no distinction between the _l_ and _r_ sounds


----------



## takL (Dec 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> So the bijuu are actually sages or something
> 
> Maybe they all were human beings and then RS bound portions of the juubi to their souls?
> 
> Shukaku was said to be a desert monk





well i think they are supernatural monsters/phantoms like cerberus, gorgon, dragon, harpy, goblin sphinx and so on.



Luiz said:


> That isn't new. Many names from Japanese are spelled with L instead of R.



that's the other way round.

na what i was saying is that the kanji 喇嘛 means lama ie Tibetan Buddhist teachers.


----------



## Yuna (Dec 27, 2011)

WizzzeR said:


> Shukaku? i don't remember an Anime character which holds this name.


Ichibi, the one-tail... a.k.a. Gaara's Bijuu... also, anime?!



WizzzeR said:


> Nekomata is already a name, but she could be called Ichigo no nibi (Tokyo Mew Mew, not Bleach XD).


What? Nekomata was anime filler that had *nothing* to do with the Nibi.



WizzzeR said:


> Sanbi should be i dunno... he looks like a pokemon, but since he is a turtle and a plant he could be Sanbi no Mudkip (it's undenyable the resemblence is uncanny)


A... plant?

Also, I think you're in the wrong thread. There's, like, two threads for making up names for them.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 27, 2011)

Yuna said:


> Ichibi, the one-tail... a.k.a. Gaara's Bijuu... also, anime?!


I think WizzzeR meant outside of this series.


----------



## Friday (Dec 27, 2011)

Why do you guys use that dash on the u as if you have two fucks of an idea what it means?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> Why do you guys use that dash on the u?


Technically denotes pronunciation.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 27, 2011)

*After 10 years I will keep calling him Kyubi*

Im sorry if hes feeling will be hurt, but I refuse to call him by his name.

Whos with me?


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 27, 2011)

It's.....weird to say the least 

I'm trying to get used to calling him Kurama...but...


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Dec 27, 2011)

It all depends on the Kyuubi, if he prefers to be called by his true name (Kurama) then I'll go by that out of "respect".


----------



## Talis (Dec 27, 2011)

Kyuubi, it sounds epic Kurama doesn't...


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 27, 2011)

Kurama all the way.

How would you like being called "Mister" or "hey you" all the time? It would irritate you I'm sure.

THINK OF THE BIJUU!


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah. Im still gonna call him kyuubi.


----------



## Neelix (Dec 27, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> Kurama all the way.



Who's that guy?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 27, 2011)

Depends on whether this is a one off thing or if he's actually going to be called "Kurama" regularly now.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 27, 2011)

Neelix said:


> Who's that guy?


Be careful, your ignorance is showing.


----------



## DremolitoX (Dec 27, 2011)

Kurama is kind of asspull-ish, so I'm going to stick with Kyuubi, or "that fucking fox."


----------



## PikaCheeka (Dec 27, 2011)

Sticking with Kyuubi. Not only am I used to it, but I don't like "Kurama".

It's bad enough he acts and looks like a sullen pet dog now. He doesn't need a puppy name to go with it.


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 27, 2011)

How did tailed beasts even GET named?? Surely the beasts wouldn't accept any name from a human, so I'm assuming the sage named them when he split Juubi?


----------



## bearzerger (Dec 27, 2011)

I got used to calling the guy Minato and not Yondi and I don't think Kurama will be any different


----------



## Shukumei (Dec 27, 2011)

Friday said:


> Why do you guys use that dash on the u as if you have two fucks of an idea what it means?



People are using the macron (ū) or circumflex (?) because 悟空 has ごくう for furigana/pronunciation, which is literally _Go-ku-u_, indicating an extended U. While contemporary _wāpuro_ would romanize that as  _Gokuu_,  would say _Gokū_ with a macron, though a circumflex (_Gok?_) would be used when macrons can't be inputted, or in the alternate Nihonshiki/Kunreishiki romanizations. Additionally, one Hepburn variant would simply render it _Goku_, discarding the nuance of having a long vowel that exists in the Japanese pronunciation and furigana.


----------



## Wendson (Dec 27, 2011)

Im still gonna call him Kyuubi.

Kyuubi  >>> Kurama


----------



## Zaeed (Dec 27, 2011)

I'll try to call him Kurama, but I'm probably going to have a hard time adjusting and will still end up using Kyuubi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 27, 2011)

I hope the people who responded that they will still use Kyuubi understand that they are in the minority. Look at the poll in the sticky.

Besides, when Kurama comes into common usage it'll be stupid to keep calling him Kyuubi. Just like the people who still used 'Pein' looked stupid. Keep up with the times, my friends.


----------



## Yuna (Dec 27, 2011)

There's a stickied poll...


----------



## jso (Dec 27, 2011)

As of now I'll continue to use kyuubi out of familiarity. But I suspect as I get used to seeing more and more users on here refer to it as Kurama, sooner or later it'll just slowly work its way into usage.


----------



## Summers (Dec 28, 2011)

still calling him kyuubi, sounds cooler.


----------



## Kyu (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, guess I might switch up between names.:33

'Kurama' is gonna take some getting used to.


----------



## vered (Dec 28, 2011)

takL said:


> judging from the kanji in ohanas script 九喇嘛, its more like kulama than kurama. 九(nine)+ 喇嘛 (lama as in dalai-lama). i think i call it 9lama.
> 
> go(5)ku says he's BienO(beautiful monkey king) of suirendo(water curtain cave), the surname 'son' was given from a sage(does this make rikudoh sage's name subodai(/Subhutti?)?)
> and claims to be seitentaisei(the saint as great as heaven) just like son goku of Journey to the West.



can you explain what you mean about RS name being subdai(is that the word for the sage?)?does that script gives that indication?or maybe a more accurate translation?


----------



## Frostman (Dec 28, 2011)

NarutoIzDaMan said:


> It all depends on the Kyuubi, if he prefers to be called by his true name (Kurama) then I'll go by that out of "respect".



If its for respect then why not call him Kurama-sama.


----------



## Appleofeden (Dec 28, 2011)

Same here, I was going to make this same thread. It's a little late to changing his name the manga will most likely b over b4 I get used to calling him Kurama.


----------



## JPongo (Dec 28, 2011)

Kyuubi, 9T, Demon Fox, QB.

Maybe Kyurama can work...nah.

I'll try Kurama and help Naruto achieve peace.

LOL.


----------



## PainHyuuga (Dec 28, 2011)

kurama looks to close to akuma, theres just no relation there


----------



## Jeαnne (Dec 28, 2011)

right now i am really curious about Juubi's true name


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Dec 28, 2011)

Going to keep calling him Kyuubi. Kurama just doesn't bode well with me.


----------



## Achilles (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm still not used to this new name.

I'll stick with Kyuubi for now. Or maybe combine them and call him "KK."


----------



## Orochibuto (Dec 28, 2011)

Im trying to get used to call him Kurama, but if not I will stick with Kyuubi.


----------



## Golden Circle (Dec 28, 2011)

Biased poll is biased. Never put as the first option the one that agrees with you because most people will vote for the first.

Also, what happened to the first poll? More people had voted on that one.


----------



## Synn (Dec 28, 2011)

I lol'd at Son Goku as well.


----------



## Boradis (Dec 28, 2011)

Brickhunt said:


> ITT: People thinking Kishi is referencing other anime, and not chinese and japanese mythology and literature.



Just think of it as a teaching opportunity.

Kids! Many manga and anime series recycle character and place names from Asian myths.

You know how Thor in Marvel Comics is supposed to be the Norse god Thor? This is basically the same thing.



Jeαnne said:


> right now i am really curious about Juubi's true name



It'd be hilariously appropriate (and ) if it were "."


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Dec 28, 2011)

Golden Circle said:


> I hope the people who responded that they will still use Kyuubi understand that they are in the minority. *Look at the poll in the sticky.*



Im actually looking at it 



Achilles said:


> I'm still not used to this new name.
> 
> I'll stick with Kyuubi for now. Or maybe combine them and call him *"KK."*



What will happend if you add another "K" there   




Orochibuto said:


> Im trying to get used to call him Kurama, but if not I will stick with Kyuubi.



I concur



Golden Circle said:


> Biased poll is biased. Never put as the first option the one that agrees with you because most people will vote for the first.
> 
> Also, what happened to the first poll? More people had voted on that one.



Been byas Was not my intention, but the poll clearly says Kyubi is the way to go.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to call him Kurama from now on. It feels pretty natural since I'm a YYH fan so I'm familiar with the name. My only problem is associating it to Kyuubi instead of Youko.




Boradis said:


> It'd be hilariously appropriate (and ) if it were "."



Do it, Kishi.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll probably use both names; I did the same for Ichibi and Shukaku. Just depends on the context really.


----------



## takL (Dec 28, 2011)

vered said:


> can you explain what you mean about RS name being subdai(is that the word for the sage?)?does that script gives that indication?or maybe a more accurate translation?



the article calls it Bodhi but in jp its   and 

ps actually i cant imagine rikudoh's name to be subodai/subhuti or bodhi which would sound too foreign in naruto.


----------



## Opuni (Dec 28, 2011)

But guys we have known at least one name for a long time.......SHUKAKU.... the sand demon....


----------



## Mako (Dec 28, 2011)

Laughed so hard knowing that Son Goku was the monkey's name. I thought it was a typo 

Now my question is:
So where's Gohan? 

I actually like the name Kurama. Suits him better than Kyuubi imo. Sounds very familiar.


----------



## hAbbi (Dec 28, 2011)

okay 
so when japanese have got there own folklore for the fox so why go for chinese one...

*Spoiler*: __ 



, especially this line interested me alot: 
*The more tails a kitsune has—they may have as many as nine—the older, wiser, and more powerful it is.*
or since _kitsune_ is general term for fox in japanese; so may be this :

*Spoiler*: __ 



It is widely agreed that many fox myths in Japan can be traced to China, Korea, or India. Chinese folk tales tell of fox spirits (called *Huli-jing*) that may have up to nine tails, or *Kyūbi no Kitsune* in Japanese.
but even then this name is more suitable since _this_ chinese mythology is somehow linked directly to japanese one...







edit: i voted option#3... it wasn't exactly in my head, but in wikipedia


----------



## Mateush (Dec 28, 2011)

I KNEW these beasts should have real names. Unlikely Rikudou would make them suffer. I'm sure that these beasts were peaceful with own purposes.

Kurama, I trust you


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

SilenceOz said:


> Not as bad as Son Goku



How is Son Goku bad exactly?


----------



## Majin Lu (Dec 28, 2011)

I like Kyuubi's name, Kurama, but I think that I will keep calling him Kyuubi


----------



## auem (Dec 28, 2011)

kyubi sound more badass...so i will use it mostly...sometimes i may refer him kurama...


----------



## Arnekun (Dec 28, 2011)

The name "Son Goku" is definitely an homage to both Journey to the West and Dragonball, because Kishimoto is a big fan of Dragonball and is inspired by it.  In any case it fits because they're all apes/monkeys and this isn't the first JttW reference (Kinkaku&Ginkaku).

On the other hand, the name Kurama actually has a very weak connection to foxes even in Japanese mythology.  There are fox demon myths throughout Japan but there's nothing in particular about Mt. Kurama that makes it more fox-related than any other place.  In fact, YuYu Hakusho's author Yoshihiro Togashi said himself that the names Hiei and Kurama are just names that popped into his head.  However, Mt. Kurama is very well-known for Tengu bird-man demons, which definitely have a connection to Itachi, Sasuke, the Sharingan, and the Fire Temple from the Hidan & Kakuzu arc.  So there is a direct connection to Tengu mythology for the name "Kurama", but I think it's a more obvious tribute to the fox demon from YuYu Hakusho.  So my money's going to the idea that Kishi's referencing other manga for at least some of the tailed beasts' names.

I also think Shukaku isn't One-Tails' name given to him by the Sage of Six Paths since that's the name that the people of the Sand gave him under the belief that he was the spirit of a corrupted priest of the same name and was originally sealed in a tea kettle.  The story ties into the Japanese folk story "Bunbuku Chagama" involving a priest mistakenly using a tea kettle which was actually a tanuki raccoon dog in disguise, but the priest had no name in the folk story, so Shukaku doesn't really have any connection as a name.  In any case, for Shukaku to be the real name might break time continuity since the So6P was probably around long before the tale about the corrupted Sand priest came up.  That is, unless we go off on a tangent and assume that One Tails took over a priest's body/soul during the time of So6P, and since the raws call the name hougou (法号) which is generally the name given to Buddhist priests and the deceased, perhaps a priest under the So6P became the One-Tails' first Jinchuuriki and the So6P decided to give him a priest name.  But I think it's more likely that Shukaku is not the real name.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll keep calling him Kyuubi no Yoko.


----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (Dec 29, 2011)

I say Three-tails will be Genbu. I'll love to see what Kishi will christen Six-tails (something related to So6P?)



Arnekun said:


> The name "Son Goku" is definitely an homage to both Journey to the West and Dragonball, because Kishimoto is a big fan of Dragonball and is inspired by it.  In any case it fits because they're all apes/monkeys and this isn't the first JttW reference (Kinkaku&Ginkaku).
> 
> On the other hand, the name Kurama actually has a very weak connection to foxes even in Japanese mythology.  There are fox demon myths throughout Japan but there's nothing in particular about Mt. Kurama that makes it more fox-related than any other place.  In fact, YuYu Hakusho's author Yoshihiro Togashi said himself that the names Hiei and Kurama are just names that popped into his head.  However, Mt. Kurama is very well-known for Tengu bird-man demons, which definitely have a connection to Itachi, Sasuke, the Sharingan, and the Fire Temple from the Hidan & Kakuzu arc.  So there is a direct connection to Tengu mythology for the name "Kurama", *but I think it's a more obvious tribute to the fox demon from YuYu Hakusho.  So my money's going to the idea that Kishi's referencing other manga for at least some of the tailed beasts' names.
> *
> I also think Shukaku isn't One-Tails' name given to him by the Sage of Six Paths since that's the name that the people of the Sand gave him under the belief that he was the spirit of a corrupted priest of the same name and was originally sealed in a tea kettle.  but The story ties into the Japanese folk story "Bunbuku Chagama" involving a priest mistakenly using a tea kettle which was actually a tanuki raccoon dog in disguise, but the priest had no name in the folk story, so Shukaku doesn't really have any connection as a name.  In any case, for Shukaku to be the real name might break time continuity since the So6P was probably around long before the tale about the corrupted Sand priest came up.  That is, unless we go off on a tangent and assume that One Tails took over a priest's body/soul during the time of So6P, and since the raws call the name hougou (法号) which is generally the name given to Buddhist priests and the deceased, perhaps a priest under the So6P became the One-Tails' first Jinchuuriki and the So6P decided to give him a priest name.  But I think it's more likely that Shukaku is not the real name.



I like this.   And that's a pretty interesting theory on Shukaku's name.


----------



## Hero of Light (Dec 29, 2011)

I have watched the Chinese drama version of The Journey to the West and this pays homage to that as well. Especially with what Yonbi describes himself as, it's exactly what the Monkey King refers to himself as however that is A LOT longer than the English version here but it still, in a shortened sense, is the same thing.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Dec 29, 2011)

Three Tails: Broseidon, Lord of the Brocean.


----------



## takL (Jan 3, 2012)

Arnekun said:


> The story ties into the Japanese folk story "Bunbuku Chagama" involving a priest mistakenly using a tea kettle which was actually a tanuki raccoon dog in disguise, but the priest had no name in the folk story,



he had and its actually shukaku. bunpuku/bunbuku chagama is originally the favourite teapot of shikaku 守鶴, the brilliant priest of morin temple.

see the kanji 守鶴　@ 
and @.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Jan 3, 2012)

Ichibi is a psycho, I wouldn't put it pass the author to name him Shukaku the Chopper of the Sands.

See what I did there?


----------



## Neelix (Jan 3, 2012)

Since we made a start with Son Goku, I wouldnt be suprised if he named the other beasts Ichigo/Luffy/Gon etc...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 3, 2012)

Neelix said:


> Since we made a start with Son Goku, I wouldnt be suprised if he named the other beasts Ichigo/Luffy/Gon etc...



I say 7 tails = Akira.


Kishimoto is an admirer of Otomo.

Well I looked it up and suppsoedly Akira can mean bright while Fuu uses a Jutsu that blinds.


----------



## Maou Saga (Jan 3, 2012)

Kurama sounds ok, it could've been worse.
I'd have no problem calling him that instead of "the Kyubi" from now on.

For some reason though, I think I'll keep calling the monkey by his moniker.

Also.
In b4 the 6Tails's name is "Neil/Nail".


----------



## Arnekun (Jan 4, 2012)

takL said:


> he had and its actually shukaku. bunpuku/bunbuku chagama is originally the favourite teapot of shikaku 守鶴, the brilliant priest of morin temple.
> 
> see the kanji 守鶴　@
> and @.



Wow, I never knew he actually had a name since the last I read it was from a children's book and the name wasn't in there.  Thanks.


----------



## Leuconoe (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad The Journey to the West exists so I could put my brother's whole sine, cosine and tangent about Naruto ripping off animu names to rest.


----------



## takL (Jan 4, 2012)

couldbe 8b's name is either hachigoro(八五郎） or tako hachiro(たこ八郎）for bee is calling him hattuan.



Scarlet Plague said:


> I say 7 tails = Akira.
> 
> 
> Kishimoto is an admirer of Otomo.
> ...



or akira fudo (不動明）　after 'devilman' by go nagai. 
while i doubt he'd name his charas after the charas of other mangas.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 4, 2012)

I think Hachibi's name will be Zoro.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 4, 2012)

UchihaMikoto said:


> Like posters have already saaaid, Son Goku traces back to Chinese myth/folklore, specifically  (also called _Monkey_ in some translations).
> 
> Kurama, on the other hand, likely refers to the "tengu" demons of .



Are you guys reading more of that article on Journey to the West? (I don't wanna read all the pages of this thread).
Dragon horse?  Golden Cicada?
"Shā W?j?ng 沙悟净 (literally meaning "Sand Awakened to Purity"), given the name Friar Sand"

Could the bijuu all be inspired from these and other stories (I know about the tanuki teapot story)?  I don't know enough about them, but... It seems more likely than them being inspired by other manga. Though I bet Kishi did Son Goku for both reasons, knowing that most people would think it was a DBZ tribute only.


----------



## DraconianMithril (Jan 4, 2012)

The sanbi's name might Be Gamera.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 4, 2012)

DraconianMithril said:


> The sanbi's name might Be Gamera.



That's terrible...


----------



## tanman (Jan 4, 2012)

'Tis but thy name that is my enemy;
      Thou art thyself, though not a simple Biju
      What's a Biju? it is nor hand, nor foot,
      Nor arm, nor face, nor any other part
      Belonging to a man. O, be some other name!
      What's in a name? that which we call a beast
      By any other name would look as tailed;
      So Kurama would, were he not Kurama call'd,
      Retain that dear perfection which he owes
      Without that title. Kurama, doff thy name,
      And for that name which is no part of thee
      Take all myself.


----------



## LostSelf (Jan 5, 2012)

Golden Circle said:


> Kurama makes sense, Son Goku doesn't. So6P must've been an a avid manga reader.



Goku is the sage of the six paths. Shenlong is the Bijuu


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jan 5, 2012)

Son Goku. :sanji


----------

